# What ducting is available for this?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is nothing that's going to work with that much offset.
Need to redo the pipe some how coming out of the ceiling so it lines up with the vent in both directions.
Looks like that hood is sitting crooked.
How do you plan on covering all that up with the crown moulding in the way?
No Cabinet above the vent?


----------



## carrud (Nov 10, 2014)

Well,

1) Can't redo the pipe in the ceiling very much. I can go sideways to cover the 2" or so, but the front/back direction is blocked by a joist.

2) The hood is not crooked, just an optical illusion in the pic with the plastic covering and such.

3) The hood comes with a 3-sided 2-piece matching-stainless cover that extends up/down to fit the size height.

4) There is no cabinet above the vent.

I'm going to make this work. I just don't yet know how. Still searching...


-Clark


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any real HVAC company can custom make one for you in less then an hour.


----------



## carrud (Nov 10, 2014)

Good idea. That is the route I'm looking at now.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I would look into changing/cutting the part attached to the vent itself so that it's a 6 inch circular vent on top and a rectangular vent on bottom to attach to the vent. Then it will attach cleanly to a 6 inch straight duct up to the in ceiling duct.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe add a fake cabinet with matching holes then sealed.
Maybe a square box with matching holes then sealed.
Make the box so the face is removable.
Would the cover, cover the box.?


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Cant wait to see the finished result! We are going to be doing this soon although we have a rectanglar vent and will be installing a microwave w vent hood


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bigbluefrog said:


> Cant wait to see the finished result! We are going to be doing this soon although we have a rectanglar vent and will be installing a microwave w vent hood


don't hold your breath :no: :laughing:


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Just for future reference, home made reducing connectors are possible. 24" aluminum rolled into a cone (or a offset cone) and approximating the opening sizes. Tab sizes can be taken into account or straight lip added later. Hold it together with screws and foil tape.


----------

